# Send-Q



## bufo333 (May 7, 2015)

Is having a large Send-Q a problem on a nic card? What is a healthy number for a busy server? Are there any tweaks, or metrics I should watch to validate the server is functioning properly?

```
$ uname -r
10.1-RELEASE-p9
```

My queue is routinely at about:

```
Local Address              Foreign Address   Proto Recv-Q Send-Q     (state)
192.168.6.11.10587  ec2-75-101-135-1.9279  0        311832 ESTABLISHED
```


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2015)

Which network card? It shouldn't be high at all, ideally it should be 0. A high Send-Q may indicate a rather slow network card and/or driver but I'm not sure. Could you post the output of `netstat -m`? It may simply be running out of mbufs.


----------

